# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  تحصل الهموم والغموم والأحزان من جهتين !

## أبو مالك المديني

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في "عدة الصابرين" ص 256 :
 وإنما تحصل الهموم والغموم والأحزان من جهتين :
إحداهما : الرغبة فى الدنيا والحرص عليها.
 والثاني : التقصير فى أعمال البر والطاعة .

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

جزاكم الله خير ونفع بك

----------

